# Curing Eye Colds



## sirpigeon (Jan 25, 2002)

I was talking to an old-timer friend of mine yesterday and he told me that the best thing to use for eye-colds is Visene.A few drops and it clears right up.I'm going to pick some up today for my pigeon medicine cabinet.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi sirpigeon,

With all due respect for the old-timer who told you that Visine will cure the "one-eyed cold" in a pij, I wouldn't put my eggs in that basket so to speak.

It would depend on the reason for the 'eye cold'. Maybe if it were simply an irritation, then that might be so. But if the problem is bacteria based, I'd think that Visine has no such properties, or at least of limited benefit. That is to say as a 'flush' to the eye.

If you are trying to build your medicine chest for the unexpected, you could get an anitbiotic product thru one of the supply houses, for example:

http://www.siegelpigeons.com/catalog-onei.html

There are several products there for a bacterial problem to the eye. I also have this one on hand from Pharma Belgica de Weerd and I've had good some good results with it.

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=2

Best,

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I have the N.F.Z puffer on hand, the eye drops,and think they are great, and the others too, fp.

You can also use the Sovereign Silver for infection. It is good to have a variety on hand, for different purposes.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Treesa, 

Is colloidal silver the same thing as sovereign silver?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I've got an NFZ puffer (Nitrofurazone), too, although I've never had to use it except on the neighbor's cat. I've read that Nitrofurazone is carcinogenic so I try not to use it if possible. I also read somewhere that "one-eyed cold" was actually chlamydiosis/ornithosis/psittacosis (scroll down to symptoms):

http://www.lbah.com/avian/psittacosis.htm

Inflammation of the conjunctiva is a symptom of more than one thing so it can be important to find out what that thing is sometimes. If it's chlamydiosis, then treating the individual symptoms is definitely the wrong thing to do.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> Hi Treesa,
> 
> Is colloidal silver the same thing as sovereign silver?


Hi Brad,

Yes it is. Sovereign Silver is the brand of silver and one of the safest around with 10ppm.

Here is the website:

www.sovereignsilver.info


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> I've got an NFZ puffer (Nitrofurazone), too, although I've never had to use it except on the neighbor's cat. I've read that Nitrofurazone is carcinogenic so I try not to use it if possible. I also read somewhere that "one-eyed cold" was actually chlamydiosis/ornithosis/psittacosis (scroll down to symptoms):
> 
> http://www.lbah.com/avian/psittacosis.htm
> 
> ...


Hi P-t-P,

Yes, I agree with your important point. Is the bacterial problem local or systemic. I've used Terrimycin Ophthamalic ointment and the drops. The ointment was used when I saw a dramatic change around the eye. Didn't like how it was responding and went to oral right away. I've frequently seen the two conditions linked when surfing as you pointed out. So when I hear the term "One Eyed Cold" my mind jumps to the other. 

Feisty


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> Yes it is. Sovereign Silver is the brand of silver and one of the safest around with 10ppm.
> 
> ...



Hi Treesa, is this what would be considered homeopathic, or herbal? Homeopathic in pharmaceutical sense? I'm curious is Colloidal Silver comes that way.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Brad,
> 
> Yes it is. Sovereign Silver is the brand of silver and one of the safest around with 10ppm.
> 
> ...



Thanks Treesa, Informative website as well


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know, now that I think about it, the reason I have the NFZ Puffer in the first place is because a very reputable local racer (the kind with occasional $10,000 birds from Belgium) told me Unie had a "one-eyed cold" way back before she had to have her eye enucleated. Well, it didn't work then and I still don't know what the exact pathogen that Unie had that did that to her eye. I don't blame it, of course, it just didn't do a bit of good against that.

Pidgey


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Hi Treesa, is this what would be considered homeopathic, or herbal? Homeopathic in pharmaceutical sense? I'm curious is Colloidal Silver comes that way.


fp,

It is silver so that is a mineral, which would be a nutrient, so that would be Homeopathic in a pharmaceutical sense....????I guess


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I'll check w/Whole Foods, they have both sections. You aren't worried about the Argyria problem? 

fp


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> I'll check w/Whole Foods, they have both sections. You aren't worried about the Argyria problem?
> 
> fp



I use the colloidal silver quite often. If used topically the chances of developing argyria are close to zero. If administered internally argyria can develop after prolonged use (a year and up of daily use in humans) or high quantities for a shorter period.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you Reti, appreciate your help.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Thank you Reti, appreciate your help.




You're welcome.

Reti


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Eyes*

I have found eye antibotic oitments or drops, Human or pet grade work good on eye infections


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Puffer works well most often i used to use cattle pink eye meds It worked well too. They use puffer on pink eye now. Sometimes abird will not improve. May just have a small feather causing the problem. And sometimes no matter what you do the eye will water allways. I bought a modena hen back in the mid 70s And the owner said it had a bad tear duct. I trighted different meds. It never worked. The hen hadf a little watery eye as long as I owned the bird. It seemed fine other wise. And never reproduced the problem. I new aperson years back when the weather turned cold he would get watery eyes just from going out in the cold. Said he had been that way as long as he could remember. So sometimes we have no fix. But to live with lifes misgivings.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> I use the colloidal silver quite often. If used topically the chances of developing argyria are close to zero. If administered internally argyria can develop after prolonged use (a year and up of daily use in humans) or high quantities for a shorter period.
> 
> Reti



Thanks Reti, I feel more comfortable knowing that the topical use is not an issue.

fp


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Argyria's more of a cosmetic issue in humans, anyway. And, since a bird's covered in feathers... would it matter?

Pidgey


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Pidgey said:


> Argyria's more of a cosmetic issue in humans, anyway. And, since a bird's covered in feathers... would it matter?
> 
> Pidgey


I've thought about that P-t-P and all I can think of is it might be a problem if the cere were gray. And to tell the truth, I haven't done enuf work researching it all, it goes into one of those areas of emotional knee jerk. But it seems that 
many knowledgable folks here are very pleased w/the results of using it and I 
can't ignore that.

Also, the sites that do post stories about it seem geared to hit the reader emotionally, and I have to take that into consideration. Other than reading 
about the discoloration and how upset some folks were, I've yet to read other
health issues being incurred as a result. It was a treatment extensively used
many many years ago in the mainstream population and then withdrawn. But, I also remember when the news would report very negatively some twenty years ago about the "health food" industry, and now even HMO's such
as Kaiser push "health food" issues and products. The drug industry hates to 
lose so much as an inch of their financial domain and so much of their emphasis is geared to get the consumer to use their products as opposed to 
finding alternative spending markets. If you look at anti-biotics historically,
they were touted as a 'miracle' drug, but now, any responsible physician is 
concerned about over-usage and the disruption of the bio-system that is caused by them.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> I'll check w/Whole Foods, they have both sections.
> fp


I'm sure Mothers Market would have it also,...(one of my favorite stores in 
California), along with Trader Joe's. 

...You have all the best health food stores around, with the best selections, I really miss that...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Supportive Eye Care*

For healing & to promote healthy eyes we need to supply key nutrients that are concentrated in the eye, like Vita A,( in the carotene form).


Vitamin A in itself supplies immunity from diseases, but is key in eye health.
A deficiency of it will produces degeneration of the mucus membranes, which harden, leaving the body open to invasion of pathogenic organisms.Fertility will also diminish and eggs will not develop properly.

Provide corn in small to medium size varieties, especially the yellow to orange color which supplies the most carotene (pro vitamin A)

Also, green peas are loaded with it, carrots,green vegies, like curly kale. A drop of cod liver oil once in a while in the seed will provide vitamin A.
Carrots also are rich in flavanoids and cleanse and support the liver and kidneys (linked to eyes) and improves night vision.

African Marigolds, (not sprayed with chemicals) supplies zeaxanthin & lutein, the most important carotenoids for the eye. Pigeons love them.

Some blueberries, and Japanese chlorella support eye health with antioxidents and detoxification. 

The varieties of these sources is important key in eye and overall health, pigeons thrive on variety as do humans, because the nutients vary from plant to plant. Also, they can't overdose on pro-vitamin A (the carotenes) as they convert it to vitamin A as the body needs eat. They are better absorbed and utilized in the pigeons body when given from plant sources.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Thanks for your excellent post on supportive eye care, Treesa. Yup, you can get spoiled here in CA w/the health food stores, that's for sure. I don't think they're as plentiful as Starbucks or Expresso places in general, but hey, definitely makes it easier. Where is Mother's? My fave is Lhasa Karnak...just herbs and the like. Can get prepared or in bulk, how easy is that?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

feralpigeon said:


> Where is Mother's? My fave is Lhasa Karnak...just herbs and the like. Can get prepared or in bulk, how easy is that?


fp,

I just checked on the Mothers Market locations they are located in Costa Mesa, Huntington Beach, Irvine and Jaguna Woods. I was sure they had the store up your way....guess not.

I'm going to check out the Lhasa Karnak on their web, sounds like another one right up there...


----------

